# Audi exclusive paint colour, Whats this colour called?



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I love this colour  
This TTS is up for sale 17 plate, 3500 miles. £44k. Very nice.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I love this colour as well think it maybe Merlin Purple but I`m not to sure, I`m sure somebody will correct very shortly. :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Thinking of buying Dave? :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> Thinking of buying Dave? :wink:


No, way out of my league, but just love it.
That colour has me drooling


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It is very nice, I agree, but would be a nightmare to keep clean


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It would be a nice problem to have Deb.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Indeed!

I've just been offered a stock Nogaro Blue TTS but not sure I like it. Think it's one of those I'd have to see in the flesh


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

ROBH49 said:


> I love this colour as well think it maybe Merlin Purple but I`m not to sure, I`m sure somebody will correct very shortly. :lol:


It does look like Merlin Purple to me too


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

debonair said:


> It is very nice, I agree, but would be a nightmare to keep clean


Good name for a dark moody colour like that ..... Nightmare !


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Black Edition too with Spec'd 20's.

Wonder what else it has? 
I have always liked this colour but when buying new you really want to "see" it on the car you are configing before hitting the button on a buy.
I went for Ara Blue which for me was a risk and now I am thinking I should have had more balls lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

jhoneyman said:


> Black Edition too with Spec'd 20's.
> 
> Wonder what else it has?


All you need really!
https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar...050,45000|1051,45000|1070,2017/l|12,1,t_geo,U


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I've just been offered a stock Nogaro Blue TTS but not sure I like it. Think it's one of those I'd have to see in the flesh


OMG  Stunning


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

In the right light yes it looks amazing but I'm not so sure how it would look under the cloudy UK skies. Get the feeling it might be a bit flat. Although I think it is a pearl finish


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Here it is in normal light. I'm not sure about it, although the Black Edition would make it look much better. Still looks a bit flat to me?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yer I see what you mean.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed!
> ...


That sure looks like Ara Blue with stage lighting, and it is quite stunning outdoors as well.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Don't think its Ara Blue, it's too dark and "rich".

We got a bit off topic  
So is it "Merlin Purple"?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or Velvet purple?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

44k? Youl get it new for less than that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ormandj said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > debonair said:
> ...


That's a photoshop. The original picture is of the 'Lime Green' RS first seen at the Audi Forum last year...


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> > That sure looks like Ara Blue with stage lighting, and it is quite stunning outdoors as well.
> ...


Hah, nice find! That explains why we are all slightly off.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

steamcake said:


> 44k? Youl get it new for less than that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly.. With discount and contribution it will be under 40k anyway.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ormandj said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ormandj said:
> ...


I only know because its was me who posted the photos originally back in May 2016...

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1107970&p=7062313


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Nyxx said:


> I love this colour
> This TTS is up for sale 17 plate, 3500 miles. £44k. Very nice.


Only two options
Its Byzanz or Merlin purple probably the latter but hard to tell from the photos


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

OK 
Thank you.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

So none the wiser Dave, the only way forward is for you to buy it and then clarify the paint code on the chassis :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> So none the wiser Dave, the only way forward is for you to buy it and then clarify the paint code on the chassis :lol:


 :lol: :lol: 
I wish Terry


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Koimlg said:


> Only two options
> Its Byzanz or Merlin purple probably the latter but hard to tell from the photos


There's also Velvet Purple, which I think this might be.

'only one way to find out, and that's to contact the dealer.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Only two options
> ...


oops yes I missed one :lol: Thought I had got all my purples... Byzanz is normally the forgotten purple


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Does look nice, but colours like that are a bitch to keep clean and require a lot of care to avoid swirl marks and scratches. Stone chips stand out like a sore thumb.

I'm looking at Suzuka Grey for my next TT order. i recently saw an R8 V10 plus in that colour and with gloss black styling on the TT in either TTS BE or the RS, I think it would look awesome. It's one of those colours which doesn't shout 'look at me' like solar orange, vegas yellow or viper green; it's subtle, but at the same time, looks special and I think would suit the sharper lines of the mk3 perfectly.


----------

